# Nitrous Kit



## Guest (Jun 1, 2002)

Just got a custom cat-back exhaust put in last week and im looking for more horsepower gains...I have intake and am definately getting the Hotshot header for my 1.6. I was wondering what my best bet would be for an increase in HP besides expensive turbo kits. Maybe a 50 shot of nitrous...where can i find kits for the sentra or should I buy just a universal kit? Either way i don't know where to look.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

look for the ZEX kit...runs about 500 bucks or so


----------



## VibeBlueSE-R (May 19, 2002)

What type of nos kit is better (NOS), Nitrous Express, venom, JGEdelbrock or Zex? One more question, do they have a (NOS) set-up for a 2002 SE-R SpecV?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've heard that Nitrous Express is better, because it uses a double fogger system or something like that.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

if you are patient and willing to spend a bit more money JWT is coming out with a new nitrous kit especially designed for the ga16de ( most of you guys know about this kit for the sr20de)
stay tuned in the scc, it will be used on the project sweet 16

if you are impatient, drill and tap your intake manifold, get a better fuel pump, ignition retarted and other little stuff and run 100 shot, which should put you over 200HP @ wheels

go to sentra.net, and in search type in 14.3 there is some info on a guy runnin 100 shot on his ga16de


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

cool I really wanted to do more but wondering what to do for more HP I its either NOS or turbo so still thinkin? but I want to go that something is more safer and won't kill my engine


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

nismo200sxy said:


> *cool I really wanted to do more but wondering what to do for more HP I its either NOS or turbo so still thinkin? but I want to go that something is more safer and won't kill my engine *


both will lower your engine life but our 1.6 are dime a dozen
turbo is better beacuse u have the power everytime u press the accelerator,


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nitrous Oxide does lower the life of the engine but not dramatically. As with many things, if you use nitrous in moderation your car's engine will not dramatically wear out. Remember that turbo only kicks in at high rpms.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Warning* Driving like a maniac will reduce engine life.

Just remember, like all things, your car has been dying since the day it was born...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

How do i go about retarding my ignition and where and what kind of fuel pump should I buy....Should i strengthen my pistons or piston rings if I wanna run a 75 or 100 shot of nitrous?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont know about retarding your ignition but I know not to go over 10 degrees. Get a fuel pump and a fuel pressure regulator. 75 or 100 shot of nos will definately mess up your stock internals. Get stronger pistons and rings. What mods do you have already??


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

James said:


> **Warning* Driving like a maniac will reduce engine life.
> 
> Just remember, like all things, your car has been dying since the day it was born... *


i dont modify my car with the belief that its going to make it safer and more reliable. True i dont want my engine to die... but what is 5 to 10 thousand miles in the long run? as long as you are getting there much faster with your NOS!


----------

